# Respiratory Therapy



## firecoins (Oct 6, 2008)

So I have completed my medic class last August.  I have completed the NYS practical exam and will be taking the writen NYS exam in December.  MY NREMT-P practical is on Saturday and I will schedule the written shortly after that.  

Anyway next year I am thinking onf getting my respiratory therapy AA. at a community college near where I work. Next semester I will take a couple of classes to get them out of the way.   

I had been planning on becoming a PA and its still something I am considering but for financial reasons it will be delayed.  the RRT program is cheaper, allows me to work and it can be done without moving.


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2008)

Paramedic allows you to work, too, right?


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 6, 2008)

Why Respiratory Therapy?  Just because it is cheaper?


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2008)

Uh Oh... Vent Medic... I detect a sharp rise in systolic blood pressure.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 6, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Why Respiratory Therapy?  Just because it is cheaper?



Actually no, he mentioned several reasons which to me seemed to be valid points to consider when you are trying to work and go to school at the same time. Not having to relocate, being able to continue at his job. Education is expensive and the costs involved and the impact to life in general are important points to factor into the equation.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 6, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Actually no, he mentioned several reasons which to me seemed to be valid points to consider when you are trying to work and go to school at the same time. Not having to relocate, being able to continue at his job. Education is expensive and the costs involved and the impact to life in general are important points to factor into the equation.


 
These are not valid reasons for entering a medical profession.



> I had been planning on becoming a PA and its still something I am considering but for financial reasons it will be delayed. the RRT program is *cheaper, allows me to work and it can be done without moving*.


You can get a factory job that gives you good hours and pay also.

He can also get a job as a Paramedic in an ED with steady hours and decent pay. 

Why go into a profession if it is just for hours and pay? 

If those are the only reasons, hopefully he'll get washed out the first semester.

If he really has an interest in teaching COPD and asthmatic patients 12 hours/day, then I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing personal, but something we see here on other EMS forums all the time.. "I will be this until.. or this is much is easier or cheaper until I can"..

Most never really truly investigate what is involved or what the real job is until they see something in a college book. 

My daughters mother was a RT before she became a RN. So, I am very familiar with the workings and responsibilities of a Respiratory Therapist. It is nothing simple of what many assume of just giving a breathing treatment(s) or adjusting with vent.'s. In her position she assisted and performed brochoscopsies, lung capacity/volume and diagnostic tests and as well making sure that techs were properly educated and maintained in vent care, etc.. A very hard and demanding job hence the reason she went into nursing..lol (actually became division manager of critical care services). 

When considering a career or profession change, look at what is all involved. Alike many so many think that nursing would be easy money only to see that it is hard work and the pay never is enough for the demand. Again, the reason there is still a shortage and will remain so. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 6, 2008)

The biggest challenge in RT is the teaching. Since it is considered a therapy, it has to meet the reimbursement standards for a therapy. Thus the documentation much present with lots of teaching. This is for all ages. In Florida we often use the Disney phrase "on stage" and performing. If you don't care to be constantly walking, talking and teaching, it may not be a good career choice. Even in the ICUs, there is tremendous amounts of education especially for the families of patients that will be vent dependent or require a trach. 

You will also be asked to withdraw life support on patients of all ages. You may have to explain dying breaths over and over which may last for days. You will have to devise new ways to provide comfort for the families of the dying. 

Unlike nursing where you usually have only 2 - 10 patients, you may have to make contact with over 50 patients in a 12 hour shift. Add 50 more if you have O2 rounds. And, still work a few codes inbetween as well as the Rapid Response calls. In the ICUs, you may have up to 10 patients on ventilators and days where they all "travel" to CT or MRI (fun times there).  You may be paged STAT to everywhere all the time anytime.

Even though many RRTs do "skills" such as intubation, hemodynamics, IABP and A-lines, they are just something that has to be done without much thought to get on with the bigger picture. Some places only focus on the teaching aspect and do very few skills. It all depends on the facility.

Hopefull MSDeltaflt will chime in on this also.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 6, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Why Respiratory Therapy?  Just because it is cheaper?



why not?  I like RT and its cheaper.  I don't see anyone offering to finance my going medical school.  I don't see anyone offering to finance PA school.  I have to pay for it. I am entitled to select which field I feel is best. You don't like it....tough.    You don't like my reasons.....tough.

I could have selected Radiology Technologist.  I didn't. I didn't like it. And its offered at the same school for the same amount of money.  

I could have selected RN.  I didn't like it either.  I could take the program part time at the same school. Night classes are even offered.  Still I didn't like it

And yes....I know what's involved in all three professions. It is impossible for me to not know what they do since I work so in hand with all professions I have considered.

I have the option to get into whatever I want for reason I want as long as I can pay for it.  This is a free country as far as I know.  I seek more medical education and EMS can not provide it.  I will get it somewhere else.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 7, 2008)

No one said you can't just believe you are making an unwise move. P.A. schools can range from associate degree to a masters- doctorate level. 

Do you already have all your general education or a bachelors degree? Again, delaying it for another two to three years as well as having additional student loans to pay off is going to better you off?

I don't see where you are a Paramedic or have a B.S. or M.S. degree in EMS. So there is more EMS education out there if you desire it, obtaining it depends upon what your interest is within. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a B.S. I am not looking simply to get another degree for the sake of having one.  Another B.A. in EMS is wouldn't increase my scope of practise as a medic. the extra education would be in managment which I already have making the degree a waste of time and money.  I want education in medical training and RRT is available. RRT is interesting. It is something I can see myself doing it.  Its affordable.  Its available.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 12, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> These are not valid reasons for entering a medical profession.


Since I am a paramedic.  I am in the medical profession.  My reasons for going into RT are completely legit.  I am not asking for your approval either. 




> You can get a factory job that gives you good hours and pay also.


Not really. There are no factory jobs in my area that pay more than paramedic.



> He can also get a job as a Paramedic in an ED with steady hours and decent pay.


 Wrong.  if it were only that easy to be working in  the hospital.   The nursing union in NY and NJ has put an an end to paramedics working in the ED.  They believe it reduces the number of nurses the hospital would hire. Of course, they will do what they can to protect RN jobs. There no paramedics working in the EDs in the NY/NJ area.  



> Why go into a profession if it is just for hours and pay?


It isn't just for pay or hours but it is an advantage.  



> If those are the only reasons, hopefully he'll get washed out the first semester.


I can't help but laugh at this. As mentioned I have a B.A. I also completed a medic program while working full time. If you expect a 2 year RT program will stop me in my tracks, your going to be very disappointed.    

I am sure every RT entered in the profession for the so called "Right Reasons" There are plenty of MDs, DOs, PAs, RNs and other who entered these professions for reasons you would consider wrong.   



> If he really has an interest in teaching COPD and asthmatic patients 12 hours/day, then I wish him the best of luck.


It sure sounds like it.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 12, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Since I am a paramedic. I am in the medical profession.


 
You just completed your Paramedic program. You have also posted several threads about the many things you dislike about EMS and thought you weren't being treated fairly. What makes you think Respiratory Therapy or any profession will be different? It doesn't matter how much education you have behind you if patient care and the whole work environment it involves is not right for you. 

Others have entered the profession for the wrong reasons. Many are dropped from the program somewhere during the 2 years. Others have difficulty fitting into the work place, stay just long enough to let everyone know how miserable they are and leave.

BTW, which is it that you have? A B.S. or a B.A?   Your posts have differinginformation.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 12, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> You just completed your Paramedic program. You have also posted several threads about the many things you dislike about EMS and thought you weren't being treated fairly. What makes you think Respiratory Therapy or any profession will be different? It doesn't matter how much education you have behind you if patient care and the whole work environment it involves is not right for you


I have made no such claim as to being treated fairly or unfairly.  I have been treated more than fairly in EMS.  I don't have any clue what your reading and attributing to me that would give you this idea. This idea that I am being treated unfairly is simply not true. 

There are many things in EMS i don't like.  You also seem to dislike many things in EMS.  So what? Whats the point?  Its a discussion forum.  Almost everyone here has posted things in EMS they don't like.  So?

My becoming an RT is not an exit from EMS I plan to work as a medic whilc in school and afterwards. I also plan to work as an RT.  So I may educate patient.  What is unexpected about that?   

I have B.A. in economics from NYU.  I can send you the transcripts. Again, I have no idea where you got the B.S. from. I guess its possible I made some typo somewhere but I have always claimed to have a B.A.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 12, 2008)

firecoins said:


> I have B.A. in economics from NYU.  I can send you the transcripts. *Again, I have no idea where you got the B.S*. from. I guess its possible I made some typo somewhere but I have always claimed to have a B.A.







firecoins said:


> *I have a B.S. I am not looking simply to get another degree for the sake of having one. * Another B.A. in EMS is wouldn't increase my scope of practise as a medic. the extra education would be in managment which I already have making the degree a waste of time and money.  I want education in medical training and RRT is available. RRT is interesting. It is something I can see myself doing it.  Its affordable.  Its available.



Here's the deal. I am beginning not to take your posts serious. You can't even remember what you have posted as well as not too long ago, you discussed being a Paramedic student and other conflicting material; which I overlooked just because this is an EMS forum. (p.s. a degree in EMS would usually be in Science not Arts) 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Oct 12, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Here's the deal. I am beginning not to take your posts serious. You can't even remember what you have post as well as not too long ago, you discussed being a student and other conflicting material; which I overlooked just because this is an EMS forum. (p.s. a degree in EMS would usually be in Science not Arts)
> 
> R/r 911




I have B.A.  in economics from NYU in 2000. I have always put that foward. As I said any mention of B.S. is a typo. For the last year and a half I have been a student in paramedic program.  Not all students are between 18 and 22. I realize you may find that confusing or conflicting but students are not always so young. Older people can be students also.  

I really don't care if you take me seriously or not. I am not asking for your approval. Its no offense to me either way. In all honesty, I have not been your biggest fan. I find your posts to be elitist. But that is through an EMS forum.  

I have no interest in B.S. or B.A. in EMS. It is not offered in my area making it a non-starter.  There are various programs in my area that I am interested in studying.  Whether you like my reasons or not again are irrelvant. I am not asking for your approval.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 12, 2008)

No one is making you post here firecoins. Sometimes I have found your posts to have undue attitude. I am a firm believer in having passion for medicine and patient care if you are to work in this field. Its just way to dangerous to let unhappy and burned out people provide patient care.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 12, 2008)

Lets take this apart Daedalus.


daedalus said:


> No one is making you post here firecoins.


I like posting here so tough. 



> Sometimes I have found your posts to have undue attitude.


 I find the same problem with yours.  Its mutual.  



> Its just way to dangerous to let unhappy and burned out people provide patient care.


Don't kid youself. I am neither of those things. 

I don't believe ambulance services should be shut down by Homeland Security. If that offends you, too bad.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 12, 2008)

firecoins said:


> I have a *B.S.* I am not looking simply to get another degree for the sake of having one.  Another *B.A.* in EMS is wouldn't increase .



Correction:

I meant I have a B.A. and didn't want the B.S.

Apparently I think EMS is unfair.  I am not straigtfoward about my education so I must be a liar. I am unhappy and burned out. I am doing RRT for the wrong reasons. I am not being taken seriously by some. I have an attitude because I think Dept of homeland Security doesn't close down ambulance corps. Anything else I missed guys? Please chime in.


----------



## reaper (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't see Homeland security closing any ambulance services around any state I have ever worked in. 

Maybe they did that for a good reason?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 13, 2008)

firecoins said:


> I have B.A.  in economics from NYU in 2000. I have always put that foward. As I said any mention of B.S. is a typo. For the last year and a half I have been a student in paramedic program.  Not all students are between 18 and 22. I realize you may find that confusing or conflicting but students are not always so young. Older people can be students also.
> 
> I really don't care if you take me seriously or not. I am not asking for your approval. Its no offense to me either way. In all honesty, I have not been your biggest fan. I find your posts to be elitist. But that is through an EMS forum.
> 
> I have no interest in B.S. or B.A. in EMS. It is not offered in my area making it a non-starter.  There are various programs in my area that I am interested in studying.  Whether you like my reasons or not again are irrelvant. I am not asking for your approval.



Personally, I don't believe your are a Paramedic or ever have been one, rather a burned out EMT that never completed Paramedic school. In regards to older students.. most of my students are >35 years old and many of those are in the college program have previous degrees. 

Even now, you are even confusing describing you believe or do not believe that Homeland Security is shutting down EMS. ??? No one else I have seen or discussed has even heard such a rumor, neither does many of those that publish in _JEMS _.

If you want to go be a RRT so be it. I don't believe it will resolve the problems you described nor going into any health care profession. Alike so many others that enter this and other medical professions what their personal expectations are and what the real life is totally different and never will be what they want it to be. 

You described you wanted to be a P.A., I don't understand why not attend another two years instead of four years and again starting in another profession? From one that did attend a P.A. program, I realize that the role of the P.A. is basically anything, case or dirty procedure that the physician does not want to do.

Again, best of luck. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, I really gotta take better notes! I wonder what Rid and Vent have in their dossiers on me!


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 13, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Wow, I really gotta take better notes! I wonder what Rid and Vent have in their dossiers on me!


 
BossyCow, you have dedicated many years to EMS and have been active in teaching others how to be more professional when it comes to patient care. You are what you are and don't have to put up any fronts for anyone. Your devotion to provide quality care to your patients and make EMS work for your community with limited resources is evident. For that I have the greatest respect for you even if we don't always agree on every issue.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 13, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> BossyCow, you have dedicated many years to EMS and have been active in teaching others how to be more professional when it comes to patient care. You are what you are and don't have to put up any fronts for anyone. Your devotion to provide quality care to your patients and make EMS work for your community with limited resources is evident. For that I have the greatest respect for you even if we don't always agree on every issue.



Ditto.. You say what you mean and mean what you say. Agree we may have opposing views at time, I respect your opinion. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 13, 2008)

Honestly I wasn't fishing for compliments!  :blush::wub::blush: but aw gee shucks, thanks guys.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 13, 2008)

firecoins said:


> So I have completed my medic class last August.  I have completed the NYS practical exam and will be taking the writen NYS exam in December.  MY NREMT-P practical is on Saturday and I will schedule the written shortly after that.
> 
> Anyway next year I am thinking onf getting my respiratory therapy AA. at a community college near where I work. Next semester I will take a couple of classes to get them out of the way.
> 
> I had been planning on becoming a PA and its still something I am considering but for financial reasons it will be delayed.  the RRT program is cheaper, allows me to work and it can be done without moving.




OK, I think I might see where you're coming from.  If you want to do this, then, go for it.  Question: Are you asking for opinions on this matter, or are you stating your plans just because?

I personally wouldn't do RT for those reasons, but I'm not in your situation.  Bare in mind, your eyes will be opened to a whole new world when you do this.  I pray you will like it.  If you do not, it will not be pleasant.

I say this because I tend to live my life by this rather long mantra:  *If you are 21 years old or older, a naturalized or native U. S. citizen, gainfully employed, and finacially independent, then you have the God-given civil right as an American citizen to @#$% your life up any way you see fit.  You also have the right to pay the consequences up to and including the "Right To Remain Silent".*

Good luck


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 13, 2008)

ROFL I remember reading a quote from Bishop Fulton Sheen many years ago. He was asked about some law trying to legislate morality and replied  "All Americans have the constitutional right to go to hell if they so desire"


----------



## firecoins (Oct 13, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Personally, I don't believe your are a Paramedic or ever have been one, rather a burned out EMT that never completed Paramedic school. In regards to older students.. most of my students are >35 years old and many of those are in the college program have previous degrees.
> 
> R/r 911



Your free to believe whatever you want.  It simply isn't reality.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 13, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Even now, you are even confusing describing you believe or do not believe that Homeland Security is shutting down EMS. ???


 you missed a thread that was locked down. Dealus suggested homeland securty shutdown Hatzolah. 



> If you want to go be a RRT so be it. I don't believe it will resolve the problems you described nor going into any health care profession


What problems have I described?  Thats what I don't get.  I didn't describe any problems. I don't have a problem with EMS. You guys seem to make this up as you go.

Vent seems to think that I think EMS is unfair.  I don't know what that means.  Thats rather vague.  It certainly had nothing to do with any decision about being a PA or RRT.  Apparently Vent says I have have workplace problems which is news to me.  I don't know what work problems I have.  Maybe he knows something I don't.  Again none of this had anything to with my decision to become a RRT in addition to my medic.

I wanted to do another health care field in addition to EMS. Thats all really.  I wanted something different in the medical field I can do in addition to EMS. I have no plans to leave EMS.  

The rabid attack dogs can stop now.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 13, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> I say this because I tend to live my life by this rather long mantra:  *If you are 21 years old or older, a naturalized or native U. S. citizen, gainfully employed, and finacially independent, then you have the God-given civil right as an American citizen to @#$% your life up any way you see fit.  You also have the right to pay the consequences up to and including the "Right To Remain Silent".*
> 
> Good luck



Thank you,  I guess.


----------

